# Are these caramel???



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thinking these normals straight out of the egg are not looking very normal, and not very het sunkissed....:whistling2: Mother was defo caramel stripe, if they are caramel the only possible father was an amber, but i don`t actually remember pairing her to him as such, and therefore rather confused :blush:....?
I`m thinking caramel, what do you think?


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Yep look like caramels to me.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmmm. Some of the photos seem to have slightly orange tinges in the spots on the neck; I'd assume those 'orangey' ones ARE normals. If the photos are not quite colour accurate and the spots on the neck are YELLOW with no hint of red... they might well be caramels. Caramels do tend to hatch out looking like Anerys if I remember the photos I've seen rightly; maybe Mum is not from an amazingly orange line of animals and therefore isn't passing a 'high orange' colouration to her kiddies?

I'd thought you'd already had one clutch of these guys hatch out already that are definitely het-sunkissed-looking... which would mean that mum (if she DID get put with the Amber) might still have SOME offspring who are het sunkissed if she's retained from the prior Sunkissed breeding.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Hmmm. Some of the photos seem to have slightly orange tinges in the spots on the neck; I'd assume those 'orangey' ones ARE normals. If the photos are not quite colour accurate and the spots on the neck are YELLOW with no hint of red... they might well be caramels. Caramels do tend to hatch out looking like Anerys if I remember the photos I've seen rightly; maybe Mum is not from an amazingly orange line of animals and therefore isn't passing a 'high orange' colouration to her kiddies?
> 
> I'd thought you'd already had one clutch of these guys hatch out already that are definitely het-sunkissed-looking... which would mean that mum (if she DID get put with the Amber) might still have SOME offspring who are het sunkissed if she's retained from the prior Sunkissed breeding.


Yes she supposedly double clutched to the sunkissed...the only thing i can think of is when the Amber boy went AWOL for about a week, at possibly around the right time.. and in comparison to the original het honeys the new ones are nowhere near as bright










The new babies are showing no red or orange, just a creamy yellow "sour milk" colour and brown. There are only 4 out of the egg so far and all are pretty pale. The first i passed as just a pale baby, but after 4 i`m starting to have my doubts...

I`m still wondering if its a good result or not....i needed more het honey stripes, but caramel het hypo stripe ain`t bad either:whistling2:


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

sue said:


> Yep look like caramels to me.


And me. : victory:


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am quite interested in seeing some more pictures of the caramels, as my friend has just hatched off his first clutch, some do look pale.

Unfortunately he has a buyer already so anyone reading this that may want one will be out of luck. sorry.

Hope to see some pics.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Look just like my caramel hatchlings 










then after a shed


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

BlueRoses said:


> Look just like my caramel hatchlings


Thanks, yes i was pointed to your thread for a comparison and they are near enough identical.....i think i`ve just got myself a surprise clutch of caramels:lol2:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

It seems we have a lot in common one way or another lol :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think normal to be honest mand.. i have had some, and so has ant had some recently that look like caramels.
i imagine after a shed you will see.
although, the story you explain, it wouldnt surprise me if they were a clutch of caramels, it makes sense. lol


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Nige....i think its not so much that they look pale, its more the intense orange that the first clutch hatched with that concerns me, they look nothing alike...but i`m hoping all will be revealed when they shed and grow a little...although they are big hatchlings lol.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the thing is, they sound totally different to the 1st clutch.. so its very possible that they are ambers babys.
how on earth, did he break out of one viv, then get into another? lol


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well i know he escaped when i was on holiday, a lid was accidently left unlocked, and it was around the time that the motley became gravid, coz i wanted to use him but used the blood instead, i found him a week later and there was only a 5 day gap between the cluches hatching....so the timing would have been right....but how the hell he mated the female is beyond me....he must have stuck his tail through the airholes :lol2:
Its been wrecking my head all afternoon!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well this is the next baby out...



















Compared to a newly hatched het honey stripe from the first clutch:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hmm, hard to tell for sure hun..
looks like youhave to do what i am doing... wait for the sheds lol


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Is that for your lav stripes?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

spirit975 said:


> Is that for your lav stripes?


 that clutch. i know quite a few of them, its the opal/amel cubes a mainly wanna know for sure.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Sounds fun....at least it looks like i may have had at least some visuals this year after all!:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have one normal normal so far.
although i should have a clutch in amonth too.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

lol, i have around 60 normals so far :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

spirit975 said:


> lol, i have around 60 normals so far :lol2:


 ouch, good luck with those


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

lol, thanks!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

8 out now and still no "normal" normal looking ones!:lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> 8 out now and still no "normal" normal looking ones!:lol2:


cool don't forget mine :flrt:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

bloodcorn said:


> cool don't forget mine :flrt:


Its funny....the ones i`ve picked out for you look awfully like the het hypo suns:lol2:
Seriously though, you`re top of the list....oh wait, there isn`t a list....


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Just got a few post shed pics from one of them, only one shed atm...what do you reckon?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and sheds yet?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Yep, all shed now. Here`s some post shed pics:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

they dont look blatent caramel, but they sure have the look.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> they dont look blatent caramel, but they sure have the look.


 
Out of interest in what way are they not blatent? Too dark? Too light?:blush:

Defo not het honey stripe anyway:lol2:


----------

